# Your favourite musicals?



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

Mine are Repo! The Genetic Opera, Kinky Boots and Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

Rocky Horror
The King and I
Fiddler on the Roof
Disney's Aladdin
Grease


----------



## Parafrosyni (May 1, 2016)

Les Miserables, RENT, Avenue Q, Grease, and does Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame count?


----------



## xofrats (May 1, 2016)

Phantom of the opera
Cats
Wicked
Beauty and the beast


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> does Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame count?


I think pretty much ALL of Disney animated films from that time count...


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> Les Miserables, RENT, Avenue Q, Grease, and does Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame count?


P sure _most _disney movies count as musicals! I didn't even bother to list all the disney movies I love lol


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

xofrats said:


> Phantom of the opera
> Cats
> Wicked
> Beauty and the beast


I LOVE phantom of the opera, that's definitely one of my favourites as well


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

xofrats said:


> Phantom of the opera


This.

Also, can I add Nosferatu, considering it's a silent film and all you hear is music?


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> This.
> 
> Also, can I add Nosferatu, considering it's a silent film and all you hear is music?


Nosferatu just reminds of that one spongebob episode lol 
"If that was you on the phone and you on the bus then who was flickering the lights?...nosferatu!"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> Nosferatu just reminds of that one spongebob episode lol
> "If that was you on the phone and you on the bus then who was flickering the lights?...nosferatu!"


Uncultured swine :V


----------



## LindyHop (May 1, 2016)

Cats
Annie
Rent
Avenue Q
The Producers
Shrek the musical


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 1, 2016)

Repo! The Genetic Opera
Dr. Horrible
Devil's Carnival
The Producers


----------



## Z-Mizz (May 1, 2016)

Rocky Horror Picture Show
Little Shop of Horrors
Sweeny Todd (Film). I'd love to watch a live performance of it though.


----------



## Parafrosyni (May 2, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Shrek the musical


_Shrek is love, Shrek is life._


----------

